# itunes message--disc burner or software not found



## annethrax

I am having the same problem here...I just downloaded iTunes 7.1.1 and now it gives me the "disc burner or software not found" message. i have un and re-installed this on my laptop and that did not work, and I am always logged on as the admin. I only have one drive, and it is recognized in iTunes under the Advanced Burning tab. 

This is so aggravating!  Any suggestions on how to fix this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya and welcome

I've split you off into a new thread, as that one had already been solved.

Have you got the latest updates:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/

Regards

eddie


----------



## papeman

Evening all, I have this problem too- it just came about when I had successfully burnt one CD, and then just decided to give up on me! Am fully updated etc (maybe thats the problem!)


----------



## junge84

i have the same problem too. this only happened after i installed windows vista. i need to burn RWs so i can convert my m4ps to mp3s. all of a sudden, i get that error and no disc drives show up in itunes. where's the solved answer???


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya and welcome, junge84

As you have Vista, take a look at this first:

iTunes for Windows Vista: Troubleshooting unexpected quits, freezes, or launch issues

For the others, take a look here:

iTunes for Windows XP: Troubleshooting unexpected quits, freezes, or launch issues

Regards

eddie


----------



## junge84

yes thank you. i still haven't gotten it to recognize my burners. it worked with itunes before but not anymore i can't understand. i've uninstalled and reinstalled using several methods. i uninstalled all other 3rd party burning software that might be conflicting with it and still no luck. for some reason when i reopen itunes all my music is there as if it was never uninstalled. i need to get a registry cleaner to make sure its all gone!


----------



## mooney101

Anyone ever figure this out because now I have the problem


----------



## junge84

ehhk... not yet. i think its because i have vista 64bit. i'm not even worried about it any more cause i don't burn cds much and if i do, i use WMP to do it. i found a solution to my itunes conversion problem with a special software. hope you find a solution to it.


----------



## mooney101

What work around did you find?


----------



## Couriant

i have the same problem. I haven't had the time or energy to mess with it, but I will find a solution tonight for it.

Question, are you trying to do Audio CDs, MP3 CD, or Data CD?


----------



## Couriant

well couldn't do much...

there is a thread on Apple's site that you may want to keep tabs on

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1119582&tstart=0

Someone else has the same problem... maybe we can get something there.


----------



## Couriant

Looks like Mr. JohnWill has the solution here:

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedi...urner-software-not.html?highlight=itunes+burn

Though I'm not too sure why that was the fault, because I never have had an issue at all.

edit: iTunes is now burning again... so it looks like if you have Daemon Tools, that is the culprit.


----------



## eddie5659

Thanks Couriant 



And Johnwill of course


----------



## Couriant

No prob :up:

I would like to restate that if you have any virtual CD Emulators like Daemon Tools that use SPTD, you can reinstall it after you follow the instructions.


----------

